# Cambrian Explosion - A New Interpretation



## littlemissattitude (Oct 14, 2003)

I found this on the BBC.  Fascinating stuff.  I've always been interested in these sorts of transformational events.




> Life's lucky 'kick start'
> By Dr David Whitehouse
> BBC News Online science editor
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 14, 2003)

When "Emperor" is published I'm going to write a mind-blowing article for this site, that will - among other things - seek to excplain the _exact cause_ of the Cambrian Explosion.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 14, 2003)

I said:
			
		

> When "Emperor" is published I'm going to write a mind-blowing article for this site, that will - among other things - seek to excplain the _exact cause_ of the Cambrian Explosion.


Looking forward to it with great anticipation.


----------

